# Tire recommendations



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

Hi there folks
My 2017 6 sd manual is coming up on 103,000 miles. I am looking to put a new set of tires on it. I currently am rolling with Goodyear Assurance P205/55R16.. these tiers are very loud…. it seems to me that they’ve gotten louder as time goes on. I’m not sure if that’s possible, that’s what it sounds like to me. 
My priorities are safety first and then I would love something that’s quiet. 
I do run mounted snow tires in the winter …..first snowfall I put the snows tires on it.
Thanks for any feedback you may share


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Goodyear Reliant from Wal-mart are decent so far.


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 27, 2020)

Not needing a 200 mph tire, for my purposes,(back and forth to work, an occasion 70 mph on the turnpike, I have Kelly tires.
Listed 2-3 years ago at between $112 - $115 each....my Chevy dealer, having a tire "sale" charged me $88 each. Complete.
Rotate them at every oil change (5000 miles).


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have always liked General Altimax RT43 tires. They ride well on the highway and around the city also at a decent price


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

Continental controlcontact or the extremecontact


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

I have never bought tires from Costco however I will be going to There in the next few days And we’ll see what they offer for my car


----------



## conemark (Feb 9, 2020)

If your snow tires are from 2017, perhaps run those past the winter into spring/summer since they may be getting aged out for winter use? In turn, getting new winter tires for next season as a single replacement.


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

conemark said:


> If your snow tires are from 2017, perhaps run those past the winter into spring/summer since they may be getting aged out for winter use? In turn, getting new winter tires for next season as a single replacement.


That’s an interesting idea… and makes sense. Tread on those tires are over 75%. However they will meet the six year replacement recommendation. With so much tread left i think I would try to get additional winters out of them …… but now you have me thinking 🤔


----------



## conemark (Feb 9, 2020)

One "side" benefit of running out the winter tires, is that in the other seasons, wet traction should be dramatically better. Winter tires with all of their sipes certainly help. We decided to go this route because of the priority we place on wet traction in the other three seasons.


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

conemark said:


> One "side" benefit of running out the winter tires, is that in the other seasons, wet traction should be dramatically better. Winter tires with all of their sipes certainly help. We decided to go this route because of the priority we place on wet traction in the other three seasons.


I have heard that they wear out extremely fast in warm / hot weather. Do you find this to be true?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Generally they should only be used below 45F. Because of increased wear and lack of traction.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Mrjeff said:


> I have heard that they wear out extremely fast in warm / hot weather. Do you find this to be true?


They wear out faster but not _that_ fast. But it's not like they just shred apart.


----------



## aaronmk4 (8 mo ago)

Continental True Contact here, 42k miles on them. Has a tread depth of 11/32, last oil change they measured at 9/32. Very comfortable soft tire and little to no road noise, good stability, HUGE improvement over the Goodyear Assurance Fuel Max set that used to be on the car. Great summer performance, don't see a lot of heavy rain out here where I'm at, but what they've seen, they cut through like it's not there. Took my car out to Sequoia National Park last year in the snow and they definitely held their own without chains. Fun fact, they handle 130mph with ease  (closed course/private track). 10/10 would buy again.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

I run winter tires year-round on my truck in southern Michigan. It only sees ~5,000 miles a year, easily half of which it has 500+ lbs in the bed or a trailer behind it. The tires will still age out way before they run out of tread depth.

Cornering hard and frequently on dry pavement is the only thing that will do real accelerated damage to winter tires - or even all seasons for that matter.

My general tire advice is to simply never buy anything from Goodyear.


----------



## Eh-moore (Oct 21, 2021)

I’m running Goodyear Assurance MaxLife and they’ve been great. Quiet with no hit to my fuel economy and the 205/55 16‘s have a 90k mi tread warranty.

my winters are Assurance weather ready’s. they’ve been great too


----------

